# Ammo prices- crazy!



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I can't believe how much ammo prices have shot up (no pun intended). Is it due to the corona virus affecting plant workers or is it all the guns that newbies are buying due to the virus?
Just got a flyer from Palmetto Armory and 5.56 is $.42/rnd in 1000 round lots and 9mm is $31/rnd. Outrageous! Thankfully, i'm pretty well stocked.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Just need to look around, some places are just trying to cash in on people panic buying. Local shop here hasn't raised any prices, though they're having trouble getting as much in as they'd like.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Take a deep breath and be patient. They'll come down. When they do, stock up. Only thing that could blow that plan is the outcome of an election in November.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Prices will come back down once folks stop buying it up, it always does, just before this whole thing started local shop was selling Winchester 9MM for [email protected], then at the height it shot up to $15, now its back down to $12.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

If it's of any significance, two of my liberal buddies that are in their forties just purchased their first pistol, shotgun and ammo. 

It's a good thing...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

joebertin said:


> If it's of any significance, two of my liberal buddies that are in their forties just purchased their first pistol, shotgun and ammo.
> 
> It's a good thing...


Saw an article in the PD today, Summit Armory in Bath has sold more guns in 2020 than in 2019. 95% for home defense. 
L.E.P.D. Training Range in Columbus said 70% of customer were 1st time buyers in March.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

boatnut said:


> I can't believe how much ammo prices have shot up (no pun intended). Is it due to the corona virus affecting plant workers or is it all the guns that newbies are buying due to the virus?
> Just got a flyer from Palmetto Armory and 5.56 is $.42/rnd in 1000 round lots and 9mm is $31/rnd. Outrageous! Thankfully, i'm pretty well stocked.


I was lucky, I saw this coming in early February and stocked up. Bought a 9mm carbine and .45 SA before those prices jumped. Unfortunately, I bought 1,000 9mm reloads that are the absolute dirtiest garbage I've ever shot. I'll I have only 200 more to shoot and I'll be rid of them. When 'the panic' ends, I'll keep about 6,000 various cartridges around.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> Saw an article in the PD today, Summit Armory in Bath has sold more guns in 2020 than in 2019. 95% for home defense.
> L.E.P.D. Training Range in Columbus said 70% of customer were 1st time buyers in March.


My local gun range had a run on - everything - ammo, handguns, long guns. At one point their rack of nearly 100 hand guns was down to 3. All their long guns disappeared. The only ammo they had was odd calibers not often used like .22 WinMag, .303 and the like.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

joebertin said:


> If it's of any significance, two of my liberal buddies that are in their forties just purchased their first pistol, shotgun and ammo.
> 
> It's a good thing...


My sister and her husband, hard corp republicans but not gun enthusiasts because of the laws in the state they live in bought their first handguns too. My sister grew up hunting, fishing and shooting with my dad and I, it took her long enough!


----------

